# New to newman roller frames need advise



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok so I have decided to upgrade my shop to 18x20 newman roller frames on my manual press, so I found a good deal on 25 of them got panels for them all and a meter and wrench, got them all stretched. Now my question is to taping them and coating, it seems that I have lost a few inches at the top of the screen due to corner softening compared to static frames, or am i doing this wrong idk. Do I need to tape the screens first then coat them? will that help? My scoop coater is 16" maybe I need to get a shorter one?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you haven't done so get some protector tape for the shirt side. That tape stays on all the time. You will pop screens without the tape in you stack them against each other or bump the edges 

I cut the corner out in a round shape. You do loose the top 2" but you shouldn't be printing there anyway and the protector tape will take up about 1.5" so you dont have to coat there. What panels did you buy shurloc or Newman. 

If you need more help feel free to PM me for contact info. I can text or email pics


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

The soft corners should not effect the usable space of the screen. In reality you can only effectively use 70% of the screen area, we have all pushed the limits of the screen. 

Tape the shirt side of the screen with the Newman protection tape or black gorilla tape around the edges. The side of the tube over the mesh where it contacts the frame. This is the most venerable part of the mesh. End the tape where the corner gets soft so they can be re tensioned. The square bar just run a layer of tape across the top. Degrease the screens and let them dry before applying the tape. This tape should last the life of the screen even after the dip tank and reclaim. Keep in mind the tape will slightly change your off contact. 

Tape the ink side of the screens like you normally would trying to keep the ink from getting between the mesh and frame. 

Coating should be the same but you may need a shorter scoop coater but I would try it first. You may actually may find they are easier to coat then statics due to the higher tension. 

We manually stretch our screens in batches of maybe 8 or 10 at a time. I will stretch them first to half the desired tension. Then start over with the first one going to desired tension. I then let them sit over night and do them again to full tension then they go into the rotation. 

The first few times they are used the tension should be checked after reclaim until you see it stabilizing. Once they steady out you can randomly check them. After awhile you will know by how they reclaim if they need to be tightened up. 

I use the gorilla tape and mark mesh size and stretch date on the tape with a silver sharpie and cover with packing tape. 

A few other considerations to think about. The Newman's work best on a press that is dialed in being level pallets that are in plane with the screen holders. They work best when properly tensioned. Usually need less off contact. They should also reclaim better with the higher tension.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

I see, Thank You for your reply's , I'm using 16x18 aluminum pallets and with the static frames top of image was set to 2 1/4" below the inside of the frame allowing me to use a quarter taped to the frame for off contact, I am goin to have to re-think and adjust everything I guess. I am using newman panels and do have some yellow tape, I also ordered some bolt newman mesh to try and give that a go. Im guessing that when it comes time to reclaim im going to have to be careful with the pressure washer as not to blast the tape off the screen? Is the gorilla tape cheaper than that yellow newman tape? That would be better than ordering it and waiting I suppose.


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

The tape should stay on even with the pwr washer. Rarely has it ever come off. Like I said degrease the screen before applying the tape. 

The gorilla tape is cheaper and can be picked up at a home improvement store. The advantage to the Newman tape is it leaves less of a residue when it comes off


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The gorilla tape is about the same in strength but maybe a little stronger. I don't use because it leave residue on the frames that has to be cleaned off. In 3" tape the gorilla tape in much more expensive. Some will tell you its cheaper but it comes in 60 yd rolls and the Newman is 360 ft rolls so there double the size. When I put the tape on first time I'll stick in the sun after ward and use a sign vinyl squeegee to adhere it to the mesh. I takes the full blast of the pressure washer. Every now and then one will flap. Simply let dry and push back on. I quit using the 18x20 and started using the 23 x26 MZX. They almost allow the exact print area as a 20x24 static. The problem with the larger square bar MZX when buying used is they always seem to be abused. I have been though almost 500 to get the 100 I have for my shop. In the 18x20 I only every rejected about 10%. I think its cause the larger are used in shops with autos and manuals and used on both machines.

Brian the 2" is the same price as the 3". They are different size rolls. If it is cheaper no by much and the 3" is more. I've made that same mistake.


----------



## binkspot (Jun 12, 2013)

I pay $7 a roll for the 2" x 105'. So yes it is a little more expensive now that I'm looking at. But on the other hand I just pick it up with other supplies for the shop when I'm at Lowes.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

When you say you cut the corner out is it just a little bit from the tip or a inch or two?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ill post a pic when I get to shop later.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

That would be great thank you


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

cranedog said:


> That would be great thank you


Here's one from my phone. I can post a better one. Don't over lap taper at corers it will carouse issues later When retensioning.


----------



## amdivoff (Jun 6, 2012)

How are you hanging them? I like it.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you a pic is worth a thousand words sometimes


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

amdivoff said:


> How are you hanging them? I like it.


I use to hang them on the wall by 2 rods 5 deep. At one time I had some part time help and he kept jamming the corners and ripping the screen. So now I just lean against wall under dryer. 

Most places on the Newman tape if you buy several rolls there is a discount. Plus the Newman tape is 3" wide. Yes I will use gorilla tape if I run out but not likely to happen ever again as I keep 4-6 rolls in the shop. I like using the 3" tape due to your not printing on the edges so the more I cover with tape the smaller the coater and less emulsion used and still can use 3" blocking tape on the inside. If I buy the 3" screen tape for the inside by the case its almost the same price as the 2" tape. I do have a way to coat a screen with a large coater right after stretching the first time and before taping. Expose with a big square in the middle and lines to the corners. The use a permanent hardener on the 2"-3" of emulsion left all around the screen. Tape both sides and you never tape a screen again. Its a lot of work up front but well worth it. I had 50 of my 18x20 done before I decided to change them all out to 23x26. The first guy who showed up seen them and bought every last one of them for $65 ea. he was here to pick up $45 screens with Newman mesh and some panels and passed for the blocked out frames. I just haven had time to start doing my new screens and will have to get a gallon of dual cue as the photopolymer does work with the permeant hardener well.


----------



## amdivoff (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha I thought it was right side up but the pic is sideways. I have the plastic rolls that slide on the frame. Is that the same purpose for your tape?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The tape seen in the picture is to protect the screens from damaging each other.


----------



## amdivoff (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh,I use the plastic covers.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

So using those plastic covers you don't use the tape at all ?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No tape and the plastic is nice but I found that they like to trap water and trash. They would be dry then I'd take out of the dry box stand up to coat and water would come out. If I would let sit overnight in dry box it would usually dry completely out. You will use block out on the inside before printing.


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

I learnt it from this youtube clip. It was difficult at first but after several frames I got the hang of it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FgXNmcb__o

Good luck.


----------



## cranedog (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea I watched that video Seem like you wouldn't want to put that much tape on if you needed to retention


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

cranedog said:


> Yea I watched that video Seem like you wouldn't want to put that much tape on if you needed to retention


You are correct especially the inside and the corners. You can retention them but it cause issues on how it stretches the mesh. You'll have elongation in one area and be nice and square in another. Also causes on even tension


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

I put that much tape on my MZX 23x31(all rollers) and it is fine.


----------

